# Hair Grass :)



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

One of my favorite plants for the Aquaria...

Did a little blog entry on it with some simple cultivation tips...

Plus I found it growing in the wild up here.. Here's a pic 










and link to the entry

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/2014/02/03/eleocharis-acicularis/


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

good stuff =)


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

DGH is a pain in the butt to maintain but it is a beautiful plant. I bought repens and then HC but neither were aggressive enough for my tank, so I kept dgh. In high tech setups even some shaded spots wont deter them from occupying that area. Trimming them however is the worst. Once all those needles float they are hard to contain with the fishing net and stick to all glass surface. The better it looks the more it is to maintain it.


----------

